# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا >  شوک الکتریکی هفتگی انجمن کنکور 7 ... (nahid)

## Parniya

*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 

*

و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

*
*نفر هفتم ...

* *خانوم دکتر
*




*دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید*
*

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه 
*


*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :
*

*
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون عمه م ! (اسم بچه م رو حذفیدم  )*

----------


## Roya.Kh

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ تا حالا کار ضایعی ازش ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه اصلا .. اتفاقا حضورش کلی انرژی میده 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم والاااااا*:yahoo (4):*

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ روی اینکه برخلاف میلش عمل شه*  :Yahoo (111): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ همه ی 20 نفر 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هر دو گروه ولی خوب چون دختره مسلما با دخترا صمیمیتره 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) همون خانوم دکتر* :Yahoo (16): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ فکر کنم سوسک ازش بترسه* :yahoo (94):*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ چیز خاصی به ذهنم نمیاد.. اگه اومد میگم 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ شبیه این*  :Yahoo (5): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله 100%

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟از مهربونیش خوشم میاد.. چیز بد ندیدم آغا چرا ول نمیکنی* :Yahoo (39): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ بیسته نمرش 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*  :Y (477): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : سلامتی و خوشبختی همیشگی 

18.ی نصیحت : زندگی رو سخت نگیر ... سعی کن از سختیا درس بگیری*  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Alfredo

*

 خانوم دکتر





1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دندون پزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ اعتماد به سقف در حد لالیگا

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره زیاد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ وقتایی که به سقف می چسبه 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمی دونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ آقای دلیجه 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟  20 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هردو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) باحال

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هردو از هم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از شاد بودنش خوشم میاد..از زود عصبی شدنش نه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ نظری ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : هدیه ندارم 

17. ی ارزو واسش : اشالله امسال دندون بیاره

18.ی نصیحت :
به خاطر حرف بقیه از علایقت نگذر
*

----------


## Parniya

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  ایشااا.. پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ بگم نگم .. ببخش ها .. بی منظور میگما .. خیلی رکی*  :Yahoo (8): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم والا

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو مشاورین کنکور  خودمم حساسما

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ هر 20 نفر چون میتونه راحت رابطه برقرار کنه 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ بیشتر دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  خانوم دکتر جدی 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ فک کنم از سوسک نترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ پیدا نکردم شکلک پزشکه رو

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ ایشاا.. مدیر انجمن پزشکی شی به زودی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ کینه به دل نمیگیره فک کنم 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خیلی فعاله ماشاا..

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

**

17. ی ارزو واسش :

سلامتی
عاقبت بخیری
موفقیت

18.ی نصیحت :

بیخیال دنیا و ادماش به قول شاعر! 
همیشه  باش!*

----------


## namkarbary

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
آبیاری گیاهان دریایی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم چیزی!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
صدردصد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
*به شدت شوخی کردم نه*

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟*
از خودش بپرسین*

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
همه چی**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
همه فرار می کنن!

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ 
نمی دونم
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) 
کلید

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
نمی دونم ولی من ازش می ترسم**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
حنا دختری در مزرعه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* 
 :Yahoo (111): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟*
*نداره ویژگی بد...آدم خوبیه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ 
دخترانه ،در هم برهم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* *
یه اهنگ
دانلود
17. ی ارزو واسش :
پزشکی و اون چیز خصوصی

18.ی نصیحت :* 
*درس بخون افرین*

----------


## milad65

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟   خانوم دکتر دیگه 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم والا

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله تقریبا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه خیر 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ فک کنم مریم 
**
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو مشاورا* *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟  20 نفر 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ گمونم دخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) دکتر* *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ صد در صد سوسک میترسه* *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد یه نفر 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (17): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ بنظر من خیلی خیلی رکه ( البته این خوبه ولی شاید در بعضی مواقع تظاهر بهتر باشه )
**
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ قشنگه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* *

17. ی ارزو واسش : رسیدن به آرزوهاش 

18.ی نصیحت :  همیشه قدر خانواده ـت رو بدون*

----------


## nahid

​مرسیییییییی از همه

----------


## nahid

up

----------


## hhossein21

*
. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پروفایلش خیلی شلوغ بود ف کنم ب دکترا بیشتر میاد
**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**نمیدونم والا من ک نمیشناسمش!!!**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**منو ک پیدا نکرد ... فک نکنم ...**:yahoo (4):**
** 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**شلوغی پروفایلش آره**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟:yahoo (4):

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* *خانم دکتر!!!!**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**.....**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* *اسمش منو یاد**Dr.Mohammadi* *انداهت** 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**اومدم جواب بدم چهار تا دیدم هیچ جوابی ندارم!!! همین جا انصراف خودمو اعلام میکنم!!**
**همه جوابامم چرت شد عذاب وجدان گرفتم!!**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :**سبز باشی و کنکور خوبی داشته باشی

18.ی نصیحت :خودتو معرفی کن خ دکتر!!**
*

----------


## teenager girl

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟بقالی محلللللل فق سیبیل کم دارهههههه:yahoo (3):

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟فکرم نمیااااااد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟اسکیییییییی میرههههه اونجااا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟عمهههههه ی گرام منووووووسهالااا میپرسی هاااا

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رو کمده خودم گذاشتممممم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟بستگی به قدرت اهنرباش داره

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟با همهههههه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)خانوم بقال

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟همچینن یه جیغغغغ فرا بنفش میکشههههه که سوسکه بدبخت قبل از فرار دار فانی رو بابای میگه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟اوه اوه چشمت روز بد نبینه یه دکتری بوددد همش به من سرم و امپول میداد لا مصب

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟یسسسسسس

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟هااااااااااااااااااااا؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ندیدممم نداررررم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* ***چ کنیم دیگه خسیسیمممم:yahoo (4):

17. ی ارزو واسش :ایشاااااااااااااااااااااا  اااالا بجا بقالی مطب میزنیی

18.ی نصیحت :میازار موری که دانه کش است     توانا بود هرکه دانا بودددد بهلههههههههه
*

*
*

----------


## nafise

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* *خانم دكترررر**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* *نديدم
**
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* *حتما**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* *هيچ وقت**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* *توجهي نداشتم**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* *نميدونم صبر كنين از خودش بپرسم*
*
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* *بي نهايت*
* 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* *به نظرم به همه در يك حد**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**مهندس*
*
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* *فكرررر كنم سوسك از اين چون دكتره ديگه**
**
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**خرس مهربووون*
* 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*
* 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* *صد در صد
**
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**بدم نمياد چون بدي نديدم فوق العاده هستش تمام صفتاي خوب تو همين ي كلمه**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**عاااااااالي
**
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :38: 
* 
17. ی ارزو واسش :**ارزوي بهترين هااااااااااا
**
18.ی نصیحت :*هميشه بهترين باش تا بهرين ها سراغت بيان و بهترين ها برات باشن :6:

----------


## Amiir

*خانوم دکتر
*



*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

**از همونا که روپوش سفید داره!حالا کدومش دیگه بماند...!* :Yahoo (15): *



2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

* :Yahoo (77): *


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

**فکر نمیکنم!مطمئنم!**


4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

**نه بابا..بنده خدا...
**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

* :Yahoo (77): *


6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

**روی یه شخص خاص توی انجمن**!*:yahoo (4):*



7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

* :Yahoo (77): *



8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

**با معدودی از جفتشون!**


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

**آنتی پوپولیستی!* :Yahoo (16): *


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

* :Yahoo (77): *



11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

* :Yahoo (77): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

* :Yahoo (16): *



13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

**مدیر خوبی میتونس باشه...**


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

* :Yahoo (77): *



15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

**بیگ لایک!* :Yahoo (76): *


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

* :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): *


17. ی ارزو واسش :
**
ایشاا... روز کنکور 94  روز خوبی واسش باشه...**


18.ی نصیحت :**
*
امسال رو به دید آخرین فرصتت نگاه کن...حیف عمر که پشت کنکور بودن بگذره...

*
بــای*
 :Y (604):

----------


## parAdis75

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم:yahoo (2):

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟خودش باید بگه نه من

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟2نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)دکی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد دکتر بچه ها 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟آره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟good

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :آرزو میکنم به آرزوهاش برسه

18.ی نصیحت :همیشه ماه را هدف قرار بده تا اگر به خطا هم رفتی از جایی میان ستارگان سر دربیاوری
*

----------


## helper

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکتر دیگه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ضایع رو بلد نیستم سوال بعدی 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
حتما 100 درصد 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
منظورت همون رو مخه؟؟؟ نه نیست 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
راستیتش تحقیقات هنوز ادامه داره 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
درسشه؟؟؟آیا؟؟ 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
اووووووووه سی دقیقه ؟؟؟؟ همون یه دقیقه اول همه رو جارو میکنه 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
اینم در دسته تحقیقاتههه 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
لقب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حضور ذهن ندارم 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
معلومه دیگه از سوسک میترسه و بعدش فراااااااااااااااااار 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
حضور ذهن ندارم 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
100  درصد 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
سوال سختیه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه بد نیست سلام میرسونه!!!!!!

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش :
همیشه موفق باشه

18.ی نصیحت :*
*برو درس میخون نگو چیست درس*

----------


## nahid

up

----------


## maryaam_M5R

*

**سلوووووووم اجییییییییییییی
اجی اجی انجمن نبودم
الان دیدم رفتی شوووووووک
خب بسم لله
شروع میکنم
خخخخ**
*


*
1**. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**خانوم دکی خودمونه
امسال نشد
94 
ایشالاااا**

2**.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**بابا چیکارش دارین
هوچ کاری نکرده
(اگه کردی بیا لو بده زوووود)
**

3**.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**اوهوم
100%
دخمل به این خوبی**

4**.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**نوچ
فقط یه با بدجوووووور عصبیم کرد
نامرت
همون حذف واینا**
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**منو
اخه اینم سواله خخخخ
نیدونم والا...
**
6**.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**کنکور
حرررررص نخووووووور
درست میشه
**:yahoo (3):
7**.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**خب 19 نفر
اون یه نفر هم گنده دماغه حتما
خخخخ**
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**با همه قشری میسازه
اما دخملا بیشتر**
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)** جاست خانوم دکی**
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**ب نظر میاد میترسه
چندشش میشه
اییییش
**
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**پزشک دهکده**

12**. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟**
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**اوهوم
ولی باید مدیر میشدددددد
**
14**.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**خیلی حرص میخوره
نخور دختر
میکشی خودتو
مهربونه
**
**فدایی داری اجوووو**
15**.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**خوفه
موبارکه
خخخخ
**
16**. یه هدیه بهش بده :*
*
17. ی ارزو واسش :**موفقیت توی تمام مراحل زندگیش
و 
عاقبت بخیری**

18**.ی نصیحت :**

94 بترکون
درس بوخووووون*

 :Y (726):

----------


## Lara27

up

----------

